# hives



## alices (Dec 4, 2010)

Good morning, can someone please help on a couple of questions that I have, it would truly be appreciated.
1) if in the hpi it states rash after eating shrimp(nothing else after that) and the PA only writes hives (doesn't link to the shrimp or anything else) do we code 7089 or 7080 or should I send back for clarification..
2) pt possible poisoning, dx non toxic ingestion do you code poisoning? we have been but I don't know if that is correct it doesn't seem right especially since he says non-toxic
sorry if these seem like dumb questions...thanks alice


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi alice,

For your first question we can use 708.0

for your second one i hope we should not use poisoning code for *Not poisonous* drug


----------



## alices (Dec 14, 2010)

*re-hives*

Then what would we use for the non-toxic? Thanks alice


----------



## ERcoder12 (Jan 11, 2011)

For #1 I would code to 708.9. If the physician (or MLP) doesn't make the connection that the hives is due to the shrimp I would not assume it is an allergic reaction.

For #2 I would code to the table of drugs and chemicals. ICD-9 instructs for *ingestion* see table of drugs and chemicals.


----------

